
Singapore fake news law polices chats and online platforms - tareqak
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-48196985
======
tareqak
Same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19869281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19869281)
.

